# Best gyno surgery in poland ?



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

Has anyone got any idea who I should look into for gyno surgery ?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Noa Clinic


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

how much is it?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@swole troll


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> @swole troll


 thats v weird..

literally *JUST* paid for my flights and booked my op before i read this (i came straight from the payment confirmed to this page)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

and to answer the OP i went with noa as @ashmo mentioned above as since his in depth log quite a few of the guys on here made similar ones and all give positive reviews on the place and results


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> thats v weird..
> 
> literally *JUST* paid for my flights and booked my op before i read this (i came straight from the payment confirmed to this page)


 LOL

I've been following you mate.....


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> I've been following you mate.....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


>


 More like this mate........ :lol:


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

what is the price?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Baka said:


> what is the price?


 £1400 for the op

With flights and accomodation looking closer to 1900 but I'm bringing missus so I'm over that

Still far cheaper than you'd spend in UK


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> £1400 for the op
> 
> With flights and accomodation looking closer to 1900 but I'm bringing missus so I'm over that
> 
> Still far cheaper than you'd spend in UK


 Powodzenia operacji. :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Baka said:


> what is the price?


 Does that mean "good price"

My Polish isn't exactly up to scratch

EDIT - sorry don't know why that quoted you

Was meant for @Quackerz


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Does that mean "good price"
> 
> My Polish isn't exactly up to scratch
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the operation. lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Good luck with the operation. lol


 Cheers man

Quite a way yet but can't wait to get it done

Mines only really to avoid future issues as no one can actually see my glands even when really lean

Im just fed up with the over precaution I have to take with high aromatase stacks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Cheers man
> 
> Quite a way yet but can't wait to get it done
> 
> ...


 Too right mate, don't want to end up with nipples like scooby.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Too right mate, don't want to end up with nipples like scooby.


 lol hes not that bad

he does have the window cutters but ive seen FAAAAR worse than his

ulisses jr had it horrendously bad for a guy paid for his physique


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> lol hes not that bad
> 
> he does have the window cutters but ive seen FAAAAR worse than his
> 
> ulisses jr had it horrendously bad for a guy paid for his physique


 Yup, no idea why these guys don't get it seen to?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Yup, no idea why these guys don't get it seen to?


 Too scared to take the time off I think

Would take no more than a month to bounce back and then you're gyno free with potentially no worry of it reoccurring if you have a decent surgeon that removes the whole gland


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> *Too scared to take the time off I think *
> 
> Would take no more than a month to bounce back and then you're gyno free with potentially no worry of it reoccurring if you have a decent surgeon that removes the whole gland


 Not only that that it's supposed to be bodybuilding, as in who has the best physique and conditioning, I would consider small tits to major flaw in ones look to be fair and it's something that should realistically be taken into account by judges IMO and competitors who's job it is to actually look good. You don't have a shredded chest when you have puffy nipples, plain and simple.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Cheers man
> 
> Quite a way yet but can't wait to get it done
> 
> ...


 i'd like to get mine remove too , but money is the problem


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Baka said:


> i'd like to get mine remove too , but money is the problem


 Save up, it's cheap as f**k, everything is in Poland. You have a job I assume?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Save up, it's cheap as f**k, everything is in Poland. You have a job I assume?


 no job yet , suffering from really bad anxiety never helped , but i ll do everything to get one


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Baka said:


> no job yet , suffering from really bad anxiety never helped , but i ll do everything to get one


 You need to mate, I used to suffer from really bad social anxiety/depression when I was coming off a serious drug addiction, I still found a factory job within two weeks of moving to a new town to get away from everything and pushed through it, you can do anything if you put your mind to it mate. These days my anxiety has subsided almost completely due to constant interaction with new people and simply moving around and travel, you just need to face the fear of it and put yourself out there.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You need to mate, I used to suffer from really bad social anxiety/depression when I was coming off a serious drug addiction, I still found a factory job within two weeks of moving to a new town to get away from everything and pushed through it, you can do anything if you put your mind to it mate. These days my anxiety has subsided almost completely due to constant interaction with new people and simply moving around and travel, you just need to face the fear of it and put yourself out there.


 You're right , but i don't think we have the same kind of anxiety.

I have it since i'm really small , i have social anxiety + generalised anxiety and i had also OCD .

I'm not finding excuses , like you said if you really want something you can do it , i'll do my best to achieve what i want but sometimes it's not that easy


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Baka said:


> You're right , but i don't think we have the same kind of anxiety.
> 
> I have it since i'm really small , i have social anxiety + generalised anxiety and i had also OCD .
> 
> I'm not finding excuses , like you said if you really want something you can do it , i'll do my best to achieve what i want but sometimes it's not that easy


 I have diagnosed social anxiety also, and PTSD, doesn't stop me mate. It really is that easy, you just have to want something to make it happen. Good luck mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I have diagnosed social anxiety also, and PTSD, doesn't stop me mate. It really is that easy, you just have to want something to make it happen. Good luck mate. :thumbup1:


 That motivates me , if you succeed even with that.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Baka said:


> That motivates me , if you succeed even with that.


 Good to hear mate.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

swole troll said:


> Too scared to take the time off I think
> 
> Would take no more than a month to bounce back and then you're gyno free with potentially no worry of it reoccurring if you have a decent surgeon that removes the whole gland


 Hey mate, hopefully your op goes well but it's not as simple as you make out. Your Chest may looks worse than before, remove all the gland means a risk of crater deformity, even if that doesn't happen how your body heals with internal scar tissue than can tether to the muscle and skin causing all kinds of weird deformities. If my Gyno wasn't visible I certainly wouldn't have it done, and this is from someone who had the op and it looks s**t


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Growing Lad said:


> Hey mate, hopefully your op goes well but it's not as simple as you make out. Your Chest may looks worse than before, remove all the gland means a risk of crater deformity, even if that doesn't happen how your body heals with internal scar tissue than can tether to the muscle and skin causing all kinds of weird deformities. If my Gyno wasn't visible I certainly wouldn't have it done, and this is from someone who had the op and it looks s**t


 appreciate the advice man

its more the discomfort than appearance

any slip on AI or adjustment period and my nipples sting and are tender to the touch

im not a physique competitor so ill take my chances with the op but i wasnt aware of some of the points you raised

i knew that cratering was a possibility but that doesnt bother me too much however i hadnt heard of the skin healing weird


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

swole troll said:


> appreciate the advice man
> 
> its more the discomfort than appearance
> 
> ...


 Weren't trying to put you off just make you aware, when you remove something from the body there's a gap and it likes to fill it in with scar tissue, but this tends to stick to the skin and when you flex can distort your pecs, it's hard to explain.

Best of luck with everything, the actual traveling to Poland and stuff is a piece of piss. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

swole troll said:


> thats v weird..
> 
> literally *JUST* paid for my flights and booked my op before i read this (i came straight from the payment confirmed to this page)


 Do you just pay a deposit with these guys or the whole lot mate? Also you say you have yours booked later in the year was that just personnel preference or next available slot?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Trendy said:


> Do you just pay a deposit with these guys or the whole lot mate? Also you say you have yours booked later in the year was that just personnel preference or next available slot?


 No deposit

And I booked later in the year because that was when I could get time off work


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

swole troll said:


> No deposit
> 
> And I booked later in the year because that was when I could get time off work


 Cheers mate so you just pay the the whole lot in advance?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Trendy said:


> Cheers mate so you just pay the the whole lot in advance?


 literally just 2-3 emails back and forth

she then asked if i was certain i wanted that date

then she asked me to email my flight details as confirmation so that she could send a taxi for when i arrive

piece of p1ss

and in all honesty i dont even have visible gyno but if its posing as a problem youll be saving yourself a lot of hassle and overuse of AI by just getting the glands fully removed and having done with it

all IFBB competitors that are susceptible to gyno just have away with them at the first sign of issues


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

swole troll said:


> literally just 2-3 emails back and forth
> 
> she then asked if i was certain i wanted that date
> 
> ...


 I understand so the flight details are the confirmation, then when you arrive you pay for the op and the procedure is done? Reason I ask is because at this moment in time I don't the total finances for the opp, accommodation and flights.

I've just Emailed them so I'm going to get the ball rolling asap.

I want this s**t out so I can cycle again.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Trendy said:


> I understand so the flight details are the confirmation, then when you arrive you pay for the op and the procedure is done? Reason I ask is because at this moment in time I don't the total finances for the opp, accommodation and flights.
> 
> I've just Emailed them so I'm going to get the ball rolling asap.
> 
> I want this s**t out so I can cycle again.


 theyll get back to you within in next couple days tops

they explain the procedure, price and recovery then ask you if youre interested

you then give them a date and thats it

you pay them on the day before the surgery

i booked in hotel orbita which again doesnt charge you until a week before you arrive and its only 10 mins from the surgery

all in i think flights and accom for just me would be 3-400 but im bringing missus along so its closer to 500

you could easily cover the lot with 2k and have a bit of change id imagine

i too dont have the cash for the surgery yet but ive got until summer 2017 so im not sweating in the slightest


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

swole troll said:


> theyll get back to you within in next couple days tops
> 
> they explain the procedure, price and recovery then ask you if youre interested
> 
> ...


 Thank you Swole Troll you've been very helpful.

Flights will cost me next to nothing due to my father being an airline captain so I will only have to pay the VAT. Have you looked into the recovery aspect much? Just wondering when would I be able to hit chest after the surgery.

Ed


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Trendy said:


> Thank you Swole Troll you've been very helpful.
> 
> Flights will cost me next to nothing due to my father being an airline captain so I will only have to pay the VAT. Have you looked into the recovery aspect much? Just wondering when would I be able to hit chest after the surgery.
> 
> Ed


 looking at a month minimum and you best adhere to it unless you want to risk hematoma or the skin not binding right to the underlying muscle

one month will have you looking flat as sh1t and feeling like youve lost ALL your gains but within a couple months of returning to training youll be back to where you were

i personally will attempt to speed this process with the use of GHRP 2, CJC dac, tb-500 and then for muscle preservation ill just run my cruise dose and 250mg deca as nandrolone has amazing muscle sparing properties


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

swole troll said:


> looking at a month minimum and you best adhere to it unless you want to risk hematoma or the skin not binding right to the underlying muscle
> 
> one month will have you looking flat as sh1t and feeling like youve lost ALL your gains but within a couple months of returning to training youll be back to where you were
> 
> i personally will attempt to speed this process with the use of GHRP 2, CJC dac, tb-500 and then for muscle preservation ill just run my cruise dose and 250mg deca as nandrolone has amazing muscle sparing properties


 Apparently the chest wrap/compress you have to wear for 6 weeks is the worst part?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Apparently the chest wrap/compress you have to wear for 6 weeks is the worst part?


 I think it's 3 weeks 24 hours per day then 3 weeks at night only


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Trendy said:


> Thank you Swole Troll you've been very helpful.
> 
> Flights will cost me next to nothing due to my father being an airline captain so I will only have to pay the VAT. Have you looked into the recovery aspect much? Just wondering when would I be able to hit chest after the surgery.
> 
> Ed


 FFS......my old mans a bin man. So I have to pay full price for plane tickets AND I get a bollocking and my bin skipped if I put polystyrene in.


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone used ClinicForYou based in Wroclaw?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Weren't trying to put you off just make you aware, when you remove something from the body there's a gap and it likes to fill it in with scar tissue, but this tends to stick to the skin and when you flex can distort your pecs, it's hard to explain.
> 
> Best of luck with everything, the actual traveling to Poland and stuff is a piece of piss. Let us know how you get on


 which one did you use?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

jimbo83 said:


> which one did you use?


 Medimel in Szczecin Obviously I don't reccomend them whatsoever, steer clear. Only other one I know of is noa clinic which has good reviews


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Medimel in Szczecin Obviously I don't reccomend them whatsoever, steer clear. Only other one I know of is noa clinic which has good reviews


 I've been to Noa clinic last year and had a great experience


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Cool booked in with Noa in march thanks for the help guys.


----------

